# Zante, jobs, life and kids



## Mr ambitious (Gary) (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all. My questions are as follows- If i move to Zante, how hard is it to find work? I would be going at easter time to give me a fighting chance, also how difficult is it to find a property to rent? The next is about the kids, they are 10 and 2 will this make it difficult or will they just slot right in? I will have around 40k in funds but want to be able to subsidise the 2 jobless winters, if i cant get work. I understand i cant keep my car there so will have to find one there, why is this? How hard are the documentation ie work visas/ residency permits etc to obtain and fill in? I am looking at relocating to the kalamaki area but will follow the work and it doesn't take that long to drive anywhere. All your advise will be gratefully accepted and i wish you all a very merry xmas and a happy new year. Gary :help:


----------

